
Ask HN: What do you want to create after you close your first big exit? - elwell
I&#x27;m thinking: side-projects, software to improve other&#x27;s lives, or anything where you aren&#x27;t necessarily aiming for maximum profit.
======
plurinshael
Build the Starfleet/Jedi Academy. A mathematics, physics, and code oriented
monastery designed around whole-person principles. Martial arts, agriculture,
and engineering as co-requisite studies. Labor to serve as tuition.

Meant for students serious about their education but turned off by the
unbalanced approach of academia and the anti-artistic grind that modern
capitalism can too often become.

Come, take your shoes off, spend a year or spend twenty: work on body, mind,
and soul. Find what you love and love it.

~~~
beginagain
Please make this.

~~~
throwaway1979
Also ... no application essay pls. If demand > supply, just admit it is a
lottery and let it be so.

------
shawnreilly
The Open Patent Foundation, a 501(c) Non-Profit with 2 specific Goals.

1\. A Community Driven approach towards creating 'Open Patent Licenses'
similar to existing Open Source Software Licenses (likely a multitude of
different licenses that one could use depending on their goal). These Licenses
could be used for existing or future Patents, by both Individuals and Legal
Entities. The Key here is that the Community votes to choose the Rights,
Capabilities, and Limitations of each Open License.

2\. A Community Driven approach towards assisting with the actual Patenting of
Submitted Technology (or assisting with the Cost / Filing) as provided by, and
voted on by the Tech Community. Patents would be granted to the Submitter of
the Innovation (they get credit), and then assigned an Open Patent License
(everyone can use the Technology freely). Key here being that the Community
votes to choose what they want to see Patented.

This is my vision to stop Patent Trolling independently of the Legal System
(which works too slow). Crowdsource the Innovations and Patent them with an
Open License, thus opening the technology to everyone in the future. We can't
stop the Trolling of Existing Patents, but if we draw a line in the sand
today, we can stop the Trolling of Future Patents by Patenting the Innovations
first and opening them to the Community for Free Use.

While this is a noble cause (IMO anyway), I am still at the point of my life
where I need to work 8+ hours a day to pay the Bills, and thus I'm not at the
point of starting this Non-Profit (though I do own the Domains, and I have
created a Website, as well as considered an Indiegogo Campaign)

------
pallavkaushish
If I have a successful exit, I'll start travelling and will try to meet as
many startup people as I can all over the world to find out people who are
passionate about creating something different. This will help in two ways:

1\. I'll get to meet awesome people in even the smallest cities which I'm sure
will inspire me to do even better this time.

2\. In the process I might discover concepts that I can work on be it non-
profit or for-profit.

------
dzink
A personal flying craft! A 1 or 2-person hovercraft/helicopter with AI
detecting and avoiding proximity to surface and other objects for a smooth and
safe flying experience (a self-piloting safe airborne people-carrier is the
goal).

------
reiz
At first I would do something what is not related to software development. I
would try out something completely new. Maybe creating a new food brand for a
niche market.

------
andrewhillman
I'd "create" a big fat check to help the less fortunate.

------
meerita
Probably, politics. Hack the system.

------
Sakes
A town

